# How to remove water gauge rods



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Anyone know how to remove the water gauge rods from the water tank.
I can access the top of the tank easily by lifting the seat but the rods are set rigidly into a circular disc.
Does it turn out or can I lever it out?
Any ideas?

Bob


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm pretty sure there is a threaded nut inside the tank. I can feel one when I put my hand in through the round hatch. Can you get a small mirror in there and have a look?
I think the sender unit is the top one on this page:
http://www.schaudt-gmbh.de./84.0.html


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks Jeanluc. Will have ago this afternoon.

Bob


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If your fresh water gauge isnt working try emptying the conents of a denture cleaning tablet tube into the full tank !!

Someone has posted that in the "Top Tips" forum.

i'm going to give it a go as my gauge rods are "difficult" to access !!!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes Ploddy, that was me, my rods get covered in limescale where we spend the winter.

I was walking round a shop the other week and saw some of those tablets and thought it was worth a try. I bought a tube and poured the lot into the tank, don't stint on the quantity, it's a tablet to a glass of water for cleaning teeth. Gauge works perfectly now. The water was a little fizzy and slightly salty for a couple of tank fulls but the tablets are not harmful.

I used to remove the rods for cleaning, there is a big plastic nut inside our tank. I can't get my hand to it so it's a right bugger to tighten it, Alan.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thansk Alan, always useful to know of a trick someone else knows works.

Steredent it is then !!!

Do they work on waste tank gauges as well ???


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks erneboy 

Will give that a try ,, as my fresh water tank gauge does not work either !!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry Ploddy, can't remember the brand. We are in Spain and it was a Spanish product. I will be in that shop again and will get some more, no doubt the active ingredient/s will be written on the tube so I will post what I find, Alan.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I bought a couple of tubes from my local co-op (30 tablets in each) and duly deposited them in the full fresh water tank a couple of days ago.

As yet the gauge is refusing to show anything other than 0% full


----------

